

Ubuntu phone flash sale goes live - 3po
http://www.ubuntu.com/

======
nbaksalyar
Is there still an option to use a "desktop convergence" mode [0]? IMO that was
one of the killer features of Ubuntu Phone in its early days - but I can't
find anything on this matter now. Hopefully Canonical hasn't changed their
plans in regard to this feature.

[0] [https://youtu.be/wzc0uMXGFBY](https://youtu.be/wzc0uMXGFBY)

~~~
3po
Sadly this feature is not present in this mid range phone but atleast the
ubuntu phone is out.Maybe a high end phone would be launched in future with
desktop convergence.

------
drethemadrapper
I was wondering if the core of the Ubuntu phone is also based on Android, like
the FirefoxOS phone. As much as I like FirefoxOS, being a component-based
linux OS phone makes it terrible. The best phone I have ever had is the Nokia
N900.

